# one testicle



## gli18t (Feb 25, 2010)

my pup only has one testicle that dropped. my vet said the other one might be somewhere around his ribs.(they have to cut more up when he gets neutered to find it) my question is should I wait to have him neutered? I've waited awhile already. I've noticed his problem @8wks old. he's now about 6 months.. people say get him neurered after a year but my vet says you might see some health issues later down the line if you dont do it soon. people say getting him neurered so young can stunt his growth.(I don't want that) I was thinking i should wait till he gets 8 months old is that a good idea?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I personally wait until they are 18 months to 2 yrs before spaying/neutering.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Both my dogs were neutered before 1 year old and never developed masculine secondary sex characteristics.


----------



## Naven (Mar 4, 2010)

This is quite a hotbed issue, but there is no significant SCIENTIFIC evidence that says that neutering before 2 years will stunt growth. It does affect some behaviors, but research shows that there isnt a connection. Although experiments can be wrong, I am going to trust the scientists since I have never noticed a problem in my dogs either. BUT, many GSD breeders say you should wait 2 years and almost every vet says the opposite (due to over pop. concerns). It really is up to you, but in the case with YOUR German Shepherd, I wouldnt take the risk of waiting... or at least I wouldnt with my dog, who ALSO has the 1 testical defect Cryptorchidism.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

My boy too had one testicle, I didn't neuter him however till he was 18 months and he was fine. When he got neutered they had to open him in three places cause they could not even find the other testicle it was so high up. My poor baby. But he is now 5 going on 6 soon and doing great!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Did you see this thread?
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru.../132288-puppy-one-testicle-hasnt-dropped.html


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

And my $.02.

Neutering before 2 years will not stunt growth. In fact, many people find that their male dogs that are neutered early actually grow taller and leggier than their non-neutered relatives. What they lack are the secondary sex characteristics. Those attributes that make a male dog look more male. 

The lack of testosterone can also have an impact on behaviors, mostly only behaviors that have to do with breeding though. Vets also like to say that intact males develop more aggression problems. Early neutering may help keep your dog from developing the "fight drive" that many people refer to in working dogs which I think comes from dominance aggression. But there are still plenty of neutered males out there with aggression issues, just a different kind.

In the end it is your decision. I have a male with 1 testicle who is going to be my competition dog, and I will wait to have him neutered when he is 2, or I am also considering just have the retained testicle removed. But if the dog is just your pet or companion, then I don't think it really matters because you will have the dog neutered eventually anyway. There are healthy dogs to be pointed at on both sides of the debate, so you take in the information and make the decision you feel most comfortable with.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

There is no problem waiting until maturity to neuter a cryptorchid. I have had several in my litters which were neutered between 2 and 3 years old without issue. The retained testicle only becomes a health risk if it is not removed before the dog is middle to senior aged. Also, there is a chance (very slight) that it could drop until the dog is about a year old, making the surgery much easier. Searching for the missing testicle often means the dog ends up having multiple incisions. 

There is no reason not to wait to neuter your boy, as long as he is properly managed and not allowed to roam free. Remaining intact until maturity has a lot of health benefits: Canine Sports Productions: Early Spay-Neuter Considerations for the Canine Athlete


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I waited until my boy was 2 years old. I would want to at least wait until the growth plates on the long bones close. Growth occurs from these plates and they close upon the influence of testosterone. Early neutered males can be leggier because of this.


----------

